# Acetimer 8 watch winder review



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

I recently sprung for a big watch winder / presentation / storage box. I wanted to have most of my watches in one spot instead of having them spread around the house in different rooms on different winders and different boxes. The desire to concentrate most watches came out of a concern for practicality but also for presentation. It finally starts to be a nice little collection and I wanted to show that (to myself). It's just nice to come to a box that looks "rich" and contains all your treasured watches.

The winder in question is this one:
8 Watch Winder Black Laquer + 10 Storage

Here are two more pics for you from my own winder:










That's how the watches should be arranged on the winder. You can see my tutorial on that subject also in this forum.










The picture above shows the button panel on the right hand back side of the box. The power cord is connected on the left back side. There is a battery compartment for D cells on the bottom. The winder will accept 110-240V and as you can see adapters for Europe and US are already included. Measures can be found on the website. Most importantly it's two feet wide. It's also heavy so you have to count on $50+ shipping charges on top of the price. At least it came packed to survive UPS. Triple boxed with tons of shock and scratch protection, and a fragile sticker on it. Excellent packaging.

As you can see from my on photo the interior is more of a light beige color than a grey (stock photos).

It's very soft and nicely done. The lacquer is really quite something. There is even a little cloth to clean the box because obviously the lacquer will show fingerprints very easily. Great if you get burglarized and they don't take the entire box. The bottom of the box has rubber feet AND felt. So it won't scratch the furniture you put it on.

The hinges work very well and very smoothly. The lid will not crash down and it opens only slowly. It's a very smooth feel. Not all of these 8 watch winders you find on the net have hinges like that. Given that the lid is heavy and has glass in it, hinges are preferable, I'd say.

The key works. Even the grip to open the lid is screwed in well enough to allow opening the lid with it (avoid finger prints). There are also some desiccant packs in the winder that I left in there, under the watch pads.

You get four winding pods with two slots each. The watches are held in place by pads. The pads have an inner pad and an outer ring to increase their diameter. Well increasing the diameter is not really the problem. The problem is that when your bracelets are sized to 6.5" or less they might not close around the pad. That was the case for my IWC. I actually cut the pad to make it work. Unfortunately, even cutting didn't help. I then tried out to put the watch on the pad and in the slot without the bracelet being closed. Well, guess what? That works! So I just ruined a perfectly good pad. It's all a matter of intelligence, I'm telling you. :-d

In any event the pads hold even heavy watches in place securely. I bought this model also because I liked the look of the pads better than the look of pillows that came in a similar but cheaper model. I was also skeptical if the pillows would hold the watches in the winder slots well enough. I can't tell you if they do but the pads do work.

The storage pads are larger than the turner pads and also come with an outer ring to make them bigger. The storage pads equally have a 6.5" circumference but are more flexible than the turner pads. There are 10 slots and they are big enough for even 50mm watches.|>

On to the functioning.

You can see from the button panel that you get to switch each pod separately. You also get three speeds: 650, 850 and 1000 turns per day.

That's a good range. However, the turn direction cannot be specified. So half of them go CW and the other half CCW. If you have a watch that needs 800 turns but just in one single direction, this winder will not keep it fully wound.

You can also NOT turn off any of the winders separately. They either all get juice or none. That's a pity. If it had these two features it would outclass most of the more expensive models.

The operation is very smooth and very silent. You can hardly hear the noise. It is more silent than my Eilux double winder and the movement seems at least as smooth. I have not tried the Eilux on wall power, though, only on battery. The Eilux on battery also has a hard time turning two watches that are heavier than 160g. I suppose on wall power it won't be a problem. The acetimer unit turns eight watches without a problem on wall power, even if they are all heavy. Haven't tried the acetimer on batteries, though.

What would I change on this unit?

The winder directions should be individually adjustable and each winder should be able to be switched off separately. Otherwise it's darn near perfect and very nice for the price given the good looks and craftsmanship. Bravo to the Chinese.

I'd also like to see an additional drawer base where one can put more watches or straps or accessories or tools. It would be in the same finish and the winder would just sit on top of it. One could make two drawers where the in-sets can be customized. A watch layout in one drawer and a strap storage layout in the other, for example. Sell as an option or for a reduced price as a package.

EDIT: I found out a quirky little bit. Usually when you switch a winder off and then on again at the main button, all the winder modules start running. This is a good way to add extra tours. On this model that doesn't work. Switching the main button on and off won't reset the timer. You have to toggle each winder button from one position to another and back to trigger that effect.

I'm quite happy with it so far and hope it holds up well. :-!

Cheers,

Till


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Small update.

I listened to the winder some more to assess how loud it really is. I put my ear against it and hardly heard anything at all. It's quite amazing. This means it is silent enough for most anybody to have in their bedroom.

When the winders start up, they all start up together. Depending on the number of tours per day that you set they will stop sooner or later.

When they change direction it happens so smoothly and quickly that you wonder "Wait a sec! Did this thing just change direction? Why did I miss that?" It's quite surprising.

On the key: It is obviously not a high security lock. The key inserts into the keyhole quite deeply. It's a little bit tricky to get it in there. So if you want to lock the box and take the key with you each time you used it, that might quickly get on your nerves. My key stays put in the lock. In fact, when I'm alone at home (no guests), I won't lock it. When there are guests the winder gets covered with a sheet. It then looks just like a big photo printer.

Till


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

An absolutely excellent review and most appreciated!

A couple of questions if I may?
So, what your saying is that all the winders will be going in the same direction but do they have a bi-directional mode as opposed to only clockwise or counterclockwise? I apologize if I misunderstood this point.

Also, I found your comments about putting bracelet watches on interesting.
I have had the opposite problem. My bracelets (sized for a 7.5 inch wrist) dangle off the back of the cushion type holders and won't stay on securely.
If I an reading correctly, this winder's holders are the correction for that problem and would be ideal to hold the bracelets that are sized a bit bigger. ?

Thanks very much!


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks. Glad you liked the review.

The winders only have a single mode for direction and that mode is an alternating CW/CCW mode. This means none of the winders can be set to do all its tours only clockwise for example. So if you have a watch that needs 800CW per day you can't do that. You can put it on the winder and set it to 1000. It will then get 500CW and 500CCW.

The circumference of the winder pads is 18.0cm without the extra ring. With the ring it's 19.8cm.

For the stationary watch pads it's 17.4cm without the ring and 20.0cm with it. The stationary pads are also more flexible so they will be able to accomodate slightly tighter bracelets. My IWC closes around the stationary pads but not around the winder pads.

The pads sit in the winder slots so securely that it is not necessary to close the bracelet. I'd rather put a bracelet on a pad that is too small than forcing it shut around a pad that is too big.

The plastic spring-loaded supports in the Eilux and Beloccia winders are really best for adapting to any watch size.

Till


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you again for the clarification. I really appreciate it!

I have been very happy with a few watch boxes from Acetimer and their service has been great so I may go ahead and pick up one of these as well.
The storage looks like it will accommodate some large divers which is great.

Thanks again!

Eric


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

You're welcome, Eric.

The storage area but even the winders will be big enough for most anything you can throw at it. You'd have to store two 55mm watches right next to each other to get into any trouble. And you probably don't have so many of those. 

Till


----------



## Klostrophobic (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice review. I like Acetimers stuff and too right, he takes no chances with packaging!


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

You had a winder shipped to Australia? That must have cost more than the winder to ship that thing.

I also edited the review a little.


Till


----------



## Klostrophobic (Jul 18, 2009)

Nope, i just had one of his 10-watch boxes shipped. Packaging was more than the product but it arrived unscathed, so it was well worth it.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

OK. Because shipping from Cali to Texas for the winder was like $65. I don't even want to think what it would cost to Australia.

I kept the inner box with all the fillings and stabilizers. But I discarded the two outer boxes.

How do you like the 10 watch box?

Till


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm interested in how it performs a year or so down the road. Everyone likes their new gadget, and out of the box it should perform nicely. Please update us on this next July or August.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Will do. I think it should do fine. The thing is quite solid and from how the motors run and sound I suppose it will be doing well for quite some time. It's not really a cheap unit, either. I get the feeling most of the money that's asked for the Eilux and Orbita winders goes into the casework and luxury of the thing, the rest is the sucker fee for owners of multiple perpetual calendars.  Mind you, I have a double Eilux myself. Is it even more beautiful than the Acetimer? Sure. Are the watch pods better? You bet. Though the ones on my $35 Bellocia are quite like the ones in the Eilux. I haven't tried the Eilux on the wall plug yet because it's the European model and I don't have the correct adapter her. But on battery it doesn't turn a 200+ gram watch.

Till


----------



## Klostrophobic (Jul 18, 2009)

tfar said:


> OK. Because shipping from Cali to Texas for the winder was like $65. I don't even want to think what it would cost to Australia.
> 
> I kept the inner box with all the fillings and stabilizers. But I discarded the two outer boxes.
> 
> ...


It was the same cost to ship to Aus, can you believe it! I also kept the box (to keep all my small watch boxes in :-!).

The watchbox itself is fantastic. Solid, well finished, and feels like it cost 3x what it did. My only criticism is that the lid sometimes shuts on you as the leather insert lining it hasnt been stretched yet. But other than that, top marks.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Funny, I have the same thing with another leather lined watch box. The two leather surfaces stick together so badly I have to use a letter opener to pry them apart.

I also recently got a big plastic container to keep my watch boxes in. Works well and was nice box tetris to fit them in there.

If shipping the smaller box to Australia was $65, shipping the winder would probably be at least double. Ouch. I once had to ship an amplifier back to Germany for repair. That was $400. Fortunately, I only had to pay half of that but still.

Till


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

In this article the infamous Walt Odets talks about a winder he likes.
Don't Ask Me Why They Call it a Time Cube - TimeZone

Nice when he actually likes something. 

He also says it works basically without any vibration and that would be good so no screws in the movement are loosened by vibration. I can see how theoretically that is good. However, when you wear the watch it will get much more shock and vibration than on any winder, so it's really hair splitting.

I also don't see how this requires a very expensive winder. My three winders ranging from $35 to $500 all operate without vibration including the Acetimer winder under review here.

I assessed that by posing my sensitive fingertips on the casing and on the winder pods themselves. No vibration. Good to know. 

Till


----------



## Der Biermeister (Aug 26, 2010)

Till -- someone, and I think it was on this thread, did a review on this device:

Orbita - Beta Test Casetta Rotorwind

It was a pretty good review, but I cannot find it. Would you know if it got deleted for some reason?


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

No idea, sorry.


----------



## Der Biermeister (Aug 26, 2010)

tfar said:


> No idea, sorry.


I found it. Not much info after all, as the fellow had just bought one. He's going to report on it after he uses it for awhile.

It is in this thread if interested:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f423/recommendations-winder-under-%24100-434809.html

Scroll down to Red Rover


----------



## rhessel (Jan 24, 2007)

tfar said:


> You had a winder shipped to Australia? That must have cost more than the winder to ship that thing.
> 
> I also edited the review a little.
> 
> Till


Hi tfar:

I am thinking about buying a 4 watches winder from Acetimer. And I live in Brazil!!:roll: :roll:

The winder cost is US$ 140,00 and shipping is US$ 60,00. Not so bad. Not so expensive too. b-) b-)

I believe I'll buy one. :think: :think:

Cheers,

Hessel:

PS: Do you have the customer service email from Acetimer. Can you provide it to me? If you want send it by Private Message.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi there,

it's [email protected] . But you can also send it through the website. My shipping was 60 or 65 to Texas but my box was bigger. These things are super well packaged, so part of the cost is certainly to cover that.

Till


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi there,

it's [email protected] . But you can also send it through the website. My shipping was 60 or 65 to Texas but my box was bigger. These things are super well packaged, so part of the cost is certainly to cover that.

Till


----------

